# VW Campervan Goodies....



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi;

Just found a German company that do an excellent range of accesories/goodies for VW Campers...

http://www.brandrup.de/produkte.php

You can download an English catalogue in PDF format here....

http://www.brandrup.de/produkte/katalog/BRANDRUP Catalogue VW 2007_UK.pdf

DMIUK are agents for this company and will relieve you of your hard earned cash if you see anything you fancy...

http://www.dmiuk.com

pete

ps, no connections with the company, just looks like good stuff :wink:


----------



## 99898 (Jul 4, 2006)

I'll vouch for that.

I've used DMI to buy Brandrup accessories, they're quite expensive but custom fit and good quality.

(If anybody is interested, I've got a full set of VW T5 Isolite silver screens for sale - front, back and all side windows. You can see them on p.15 of the catalogue).


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Great link thanks. Extremely useful as I have a T4


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

arg said:


> I'll vouch for that.
> 
> I've used DMI to buy Brandrup accessories, they're quite expensive but custom fit and good quality..


Likewise, BUT the items I bought were so very expensive that I wondered if perhaps I'd gone mad and I cannot bring myself to tell anyone else _ever _how much I paid.


----------



## 126042 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Brandrup T5 Isolite Screens*

Arg. I have been trying to get Brandrup stuff for my T5 California but cant buy through VW dealers as they dont deal with them any more. I'll try DMI. Let me know if you still have your T5 Isolite screens. I am looking for some.


----------



## 126042 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Brandrup T5 Isolite Screens*

Arg. I have been trying to get Brandrup stuff for my T5 California but cant buy through VW dealers as they dont deal with them any more. I'll try DMI. Let me know if you still have your T5 Isolite screens. I am looking for some.


----------



## Smilo (Nov 2, 2005)

Have you asked the folks at http://www.dmiuk.com/comp_contact.php ? I bought my Brandrup stuff from them.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

I tried back in May, VW and then Branderup direct. Got the same as above from VW dealers and a no no from Branderup saying they were so far behind on orders they were'nt taking orders.

Managed to get what I wanted from a Reimo dealers in Kent. Now Branderup emailing me and offering stuff. Too late.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi,

I've bought a few bits of Brandrup stuff from DMIUK in the past couple of years and their service has been impeccable. Brandrup is not cheap, but very good quality.


SD


----------

